# Help with a decision?



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

OK, so maybe I'm edging closer to the brink.

Based upon my limited experience, my favorite Habano to date was actually my first - a Johnny O gifted me by a very generous (Oh, so generous!) BOTL.

Based upon what I have read, particularly some input from He of the Archaeological Zone Humidor, a CoRo is a good standard to judge other cigars by. I've had a CoRo - only one, and it was young. But still in the top five in terms of how I've enjoyed the Habanos I've had.

Now, it might make sense to buy a box of CoRos and let them ripen properly, and then get a taste of what the standard should be.

Or, it might make sense to go with something I know I've enjoyed in the past. Budget will not allow purchase of both at this time, and the Johnny O looks much more attractive from that angle. Probably one such purchase a year is doable for me, so there will be a year between purchases.

Also, I smoked the Johnny O very early in my cigar journey, and my palate has no doubt changed. Still, I remember something int hat cigar that I haven't found to that degree in any since.

So, to those who gauge cigars by the CoRo standard, how does a Johnny O stack up? I know I'm not listing specific vitolas (I'm a fan of robustos and lanceros/panatelas in general, and the one Johnny O I had was a generous corona) so suggestions along those lines are welcome as well. But mainly I want to know if, for roughly half the price, a Johnny O is roughly half as good as a CoRo.

And then, of course, just plain advice on which way to go.

Thanks for following this ramble.

--No Cuban cigars were smoked in the making of this post. All Cuban cigars mentioned in this post are fictional and any resemblance to actual Cuban cigars is unintentional.--


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great post Mike i just smoked a couple of J O's i had sitting in a humidor in Brooklyn! They at almost 2 years old where worse than they where fresh! They lost all of their Cuban like quality and tasted like fermented horse manure! Better off sticking to regular production Cuban Cigars IMHO!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

The only problem with the Johnny-O for me is that the ones i've had were a bit inconsistent. I have had some that I absolutely loved and some...well, not so much. I have also had a few that were plugged so badly that they were not even worth messing with. I have never had anything but good experiences with CoRo's. You just can't go wrong with them IMO.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Johnny O's smoke great fresh imo, have not tried an "aged" one yet! The one CoRo I have had was phenomenal!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike,
Besides the JO and CoRo, what have you smoked that you like? If it's not too much trouble, could you let us know what you've tried?

Bob


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Coro all the way Mike...I have had the Johny O's and while they are good...for me...they aren't in the same clubhouse as the CoRo's.



bpegler said:


> Mike,
> Besides the JO and CoRo, what have you smoked that you like? If it's not too much trouble, could you let us know what you've tried?
> 
> Bob


Uh oh...I smell something cookin here.....op2:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great post Mike i just smoked a couple of J O's i had sitting in a humidor in Brooklyn! They at almost 2 years old where worse than they where fresh! They lost all of their Cuban like quality and tasted like fermented horse manure! Better off sticking to regular production Cuban Cigars IMHO!


I enjoyed a Johnny O culebra with Cigar Man Andy that was 2 years old but with the VBMF, the fresh one is much better then the aged one. I recently had one of the Toro sized with the shaggy foot that was fresh and man, it was good.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Cigary said:


> Uh oh...I smell something cookin here.....op2:


Just an innocent question, my friend...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> I enjoyed a Johnny O culebra with Cigar Man Andy that was 2 years old but with the VBMF, the fresh one is much better then the aged one. I recently had one of the Toro sized with the shaggy foot that was fresh and man, it was good.


I agree fresh seams to be best IMHO!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Love the CoRos, just a great, great smoke.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Johnny O's and CoRo's aren't even in the same game, let alone the same ballpark. 

I will be the one to say it... unless I can get some proof that they are Cuban, I just assume they aren't. I have seen these sold for years with no confirmation from anywhere (aside from word of mouth) that they are Cuban. I have asked him personally, and gotten no response.

I'm not saying that they AREN'T cuban, I'm saying that I know for a fact that CoRo's are. I've smoked a few Johnny O's, mediocre at best and very inconsistent.

Buy the CoRo, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Mike,
> Besides the JO and CoRo, what have you smoked that you like? If it's not too much trouble, could you let us know what you've tried?
> 
> Bob


I wish I could remember better - here's what I can remember:

Monte #4 - really enjoyed.
Party Short - nice but left my socks firmly in place on my feet.
Punch Petite Corona - really enjoyed
A couple of Bolivars - a panatela (not sure of the name) and the German limited edition - both were fine, but not explosive
Partagas - salomon shape, not sure of the model. Terrific cigar.
Upmann Corona Major - burned my lips with the nub.
RASS - also burned my lips with the nub.
Carlos Fernandez Ligero Custom Roll - outstanding!
Cohiba Maduro 5 secretos - OK smoke - now where did I get that one???

Sorry I don't have better info.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bdw1984 said:


> Johnny O's and CoRo's aren't even in the same game, let alone the same ballpark.
> 
> I will be the one to say it... unless I can get some proof that they are Cuban, I just assume they aren't. I have seen these sold for years with no confirmation from anywhere (aside from word of mouth) that they are Cuban. I have asked him personally, and gotten no response.
> 
> ...


This!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Agree when i have confronted John he has tap danced around the question. 
They are a very Cuban like cigar when fresh i always said if ever a cigar could fool me it would be it. I doubt they are Cuban as they really don't have that solid Cuban profile they are great for the money. I have learned to appreciate them for what they are.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Tritones said:


> I wish I could remember better - here's what I can remember:
> 
> Monte #4 - really enjoyed.
> Party Short - nice but left my socks firmly in place on my feet.
> ...


I believe it is time to PM me your address, there are a couple cigars you need to try to make an informed decision.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Opps! There it is!:smoke:
You asked for it Mike!:lever:


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Worst case scenario you could buy a Sampler box of 5 different Robustos, or Torpedoes, etc. That way you would get to try 5 different cigars without busting the bank. It helped me out alot in the past. Just an idea...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I believe it is time to PM me your address, there are a couple cigars you need to try to make an informed decision.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Opps! There it is!:smoke:
> You asked for it Mike!:lever:


Funny, I only remember asking a simple question about two particular cigars, and I was perfectly happy with the answers I got. Really - everyone made excellent, clear explanations that were extremely helpful.

Of course, that didn't stop me from sending Bob my address ... :behindsofa:

I am humbled by this generous help - thank you! It goes far beyond the gift of "a couple of cigars." It's really a gift of time, thought and effort to help me avoid some pitfalls. It's allowing me to benefit from the wisdom gained from experience, taught to me in the best way possible - by demonstration.

This is the kind of friendship that goes beyond the internet and even beyond the cigars we've gathered around. It means a lot to me to be a part of this community!

Bob, if you would - I'd love it if you could let me know where these "couple of cigars" land on the CoRo scale ...


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Bob, if you would - I'd love it if you could let me know where these "couple of cigars" land on the CoRo scale ...


Mike, I look forward to watching this unfold and hearing your thoughts on the currently nameless cigars. And of course where they land on Bob's scale.op2:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Tritones said:


> I am humbled by this generous help - thank you! It goes far beyond the gift of "a couple of cigars." It's really a gift of time, thought and effort to help me avoid some pitfalls. It's allowing me to benefit from the wisdom gained from experience, taught to me in the best way possible - by demonstration.
> 
> This is the kind of friendship that goes beyond the internet and even beyond the cigars we've gathered around. It means a lot to me to be a part of this community!


...and that's what makes this place awesome!


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's a dumb question. Not meaning to thread jack. Who makes the Coro? From what you all have been saying I wouldn't mind picking up a few to try.

Thanks!

David


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Or maybe I should ask what CoRo stands for. Nothing comes up on Google


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Cohiba Robusto


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah. Okay. Thanks. Wow. I smoked one of those last night and thought it was awful. No taste whatsoever. Maybe it was fake


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> This!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Agree when i have confronted John he has tap danced around the question.
> They are a very Cuban like cigar when fresh i always said if ever a cigar could fool me it would be it. I doubt they are Cuban as they really don't have that solid Cuban profile they are great for the money. I have learned to appreciate them for what they are.


John told me that the tobacco used in his cigars come from the Pinar del Rio area. I never got a straight answer if they were actually rolled on the island which I'm not sure it would make a difference in the way they taste or not. Some of the last ones I got were so oily you couldn't smoke them fresh...they just wouldn't stay lit. As mentioned they can be inconsistent...if I get a bundle that I really like I'll try for another right away from the same batch if he has them. I'm not sure about why they taste so good fresh compared to letting them sleep it off but they do mellow a bit after a year or more time.
I haven't near as much experience with the CORO as JO's but as mentioned don't think they can be compared.
The blue print above pretty much says it all.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike,

After you get whatever I find laying around here, we can walk through a rating scale.*

BTW, do you have a particular size of cigar you prefer? 

Bob

*Of course this means we will have to include something that smokes better than a Coro.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Will someone bump Mr. Pegler for me. This guy is amazing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry i just got him the other day!:smoke2:
Damn rules lol!hwell::car:


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Done


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Mike,
> 
> After you get whatever I find laying around here, we can walk through a rating scale.*
> 
> ...


Better than a Coro - Aaaaugh! What have I gotten myself into?

Generally, any vitola around 6 inches or less, and 50 RG or less is right in my wheelhouse. Except that a lancero can go well past the 6-inch limit.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Arnie said:


> Will someone bump Mr. Pegler for me. This guy is amazing.


No, but I'll bump him for me :biggrin:

As I told him in my bump explanation - it's not so much about the gift of great cigars, it's about the help this will be to me in moving forward with CCs. And hopefully I can post up what I learn in such a way that it will help other CC noobs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> No, but I'll bump him for me :biggrin:
> 
> As I told him in my bump explanation - it's not so much about the gift of great cigars, it's about the help this will be to me in moving forward with CCs. And hopefully I can post up what I learn in such a way that it will help other CC noobs.


After Bob gets done putting a hurting on you!:spank:

You will helplessly slide down that slope! :croc:

Your a Star-wars fan Welcome to the Dark Side my Brother!:yo:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Tritones said:


> And hopefully I can post up what I learn in such a way that it will help other CC noobs.


Mike, I'm one of those CC noobs who's looking forward to what you end up posting.

Also, this thread made me go out and buy some CoRos. My September budget is nearly shot, and it's only the 2nd!!!


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

The Johnny O's I have smoked were mostly all great fresh. It is also widely known and discussed that almost all cigars he rolls go through a sick time that can last quite a while. I have never had 1 that i enjoyed over a few months old. Although they are tasty fresh they do not have a rounded Cuban profile throughout. Through the many different cigar "circles" I am in it is discussed that these cigars are not of Cuban origin besides possibly having someone in Miami or the DR rolling them. Keep in mind that most of the harvested Cuban tobacco is property of HSA. Even when the different rollers (Fernandez, hamlet, la china, ect...) are touring different LCDH's throughout South America they are accompanied by a HSA representative and the tobacco used in those appearances is usually marked or authenticated by HSA. Personally I can't see this guy getting bails of tobacco out of Cuba, Or even having someone roll the cigars in Cuba shipping them to the DR or Mexico then sending them into the US seams a bit of a stretch.... Sorry for my rambling but I agree with someone who posted earlier stating if you want something that you definitely know is Cuban go with a box from a reputable vedor with the HSA seal and so forth.


By the way enjoy yourself!!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

The cigars arrived! The cigars arrived!










L-R, per Bob's accompanying key:

Cohiba Custom Sublime 2011
Trinidad Coloniales 2008
Partagas Serie D Especial 2010
Partagas 898 U.V. 1998
Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 2009
Romeo y Julieta Hermosos #2 EL 2004

WOW!

I'll smoke these, and post my thoughts, along with Bob's comments. Then maybe Bob will give us their places in the CoRo Continuum!

Oh, this is going to be fun!

One opening note - they all smell fantastic!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Mike, I agree WOW. Bob that is a sweet group. Looking forward to hearing all about these sticks from you and Bob

Enjoy!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Cooler weather is around the corner. Enjoy those bad boys!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike,

The cigar on the left is a custom roll, but not a Cohiba. Without discussing sources, and given my handwriting, I understand the confusion. The first few letters are the same. Let's call it a ***Custom Sublime. 

Several of those cigars are direct competitors with a CoRo. I will be interested in your thoughts.

Enjoy, my friend.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bob, are those sublimes as good as advertised? I'm always wary of house blends (which from my understand is what those are?), but I've heard very good things about that particular one.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Bob, are those sublimes as good as advertised? I'm always wary of house blends (which from my understand is what those are?), but I've heard very good things about that particular one.


They are a very good cigar with excellent construction. I've smoked a couple so far. I think I need to let them rest a bit, they were over humidified during shipping. Always a problem with really big cigars, dry boxing helps.

The flavor is complicated without being complex. I think they have potential, I guess we'll see.

All the Sublime sized are already gone BTW. Only the real monsters remain.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Bob (or anyone else, for that matter, but I'm giving Bob the most credence!) - is there any particular order in which I should smoke these?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Mike,
> 
> The cigar on the left is a custom roll, but not a Cohiba. Without discussing sources, and given my handwriting, I understand the confusion. The first few letters are the same.


_Sokath, his eyes uncovered!_

Just figured out what your note meant, and what that cigar is.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

lol, Bob is going to get you hooked on a 98 Partagas 989 UV. Then what will you do?


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> lol, Bob is going to get you hooked on a 98 Partagas 989 UV. Then what will you do?


Ha hats funny! The same thought crossed my mind


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> lol, Bob is going to get you hooked on a 98 Partagas 989 UV. Then what will you do?


Oh, I have a few resources at my disposal ...


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Tritones said:


> Bob (or anyone else, for that matter, but I'm giving Bob the most credence!) - is there any particular order in which I should smoke these?


I don't know that it matters, but I still have an opinion. The Party UV is unlike anything else, and as has been hinted at, basically unavailable since it's out of production. Mild and complex, has nothing to do with the normal Partagas line. It might have be a fun place to start.

The RyJ Hermosos No. 2 is HTF, but also unique in the RyJ line. Might be a good final cigar.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

What a lovely thread 

Now I am thrice blessed and ready to go forth with joy!

Thank you Gents! :wave:

.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Dang!!! Bob does it again!

Not only does Bob teach us about cigars, he also shows us how to be a class act. Well done, Bob.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Alllllllllllrighty, then!

Smoked the Partagas 898 U.V. 1998 tonight - paired with black seedless grapes and water. I won't tell you what TV show my wife and i watched, for fear of man card revocation.

Smelled priceless prelight - like a cigar the rich tycoon tells you you will never be good enough to smoke. Lighting it up, I got a start of tart spice (not pepper - kind of a baking spice) over a nice creamy base, with chocolate finish. Over the course of the evening the spice mellowed into more cream and semisweet chocolate, but still held the spice in the mix. Eventually, just the tiniest bit of peppery tingle (but not any pepper flavor) appeared in the finish. It was especially noticeable when I ran my tongue across the roof of my mouth. All the way through it was smooth, warm, and oh-so rich. The smoke in the air smelled like a room full of rich guys laughing at the world while they smoked their favorite, well-aged and perfectly cared-for cigars.

I can see why this smoke would rate an "amazing," and I would have to give it the same assessment, based upon complexity of flavors, smoothness, and overall richness.

That said, I think I like the Bolivar Royal Corona (smoked my first one a couple of weeks ago) just as well, for my personal flavor preference. Not that they tasted much alike, except for a basic richness. The Boli is now my favorite cigar of all time - so far, but that's just because the profile fits more in line with what I like.

Can't wait to try another of Bob's offerings!

Oh, this is fun!!!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, but how old was the Boli?


I smoked a few Partagas "Seniors" while in France that were similar to yours...
YUM! I'm happy for you Bro!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Bob has the ability to transform. I have coined a new term for him and him alone...Brick and Pegler, no reason for the mortar in this case.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know how old the Boli was - it was a gift.

Just to add a little of what may either be clarification or further muddying of the waters:

Even though I didn't necessarily like the flavor profile of the Partagas as well as the Bolivar, I could tell you in an instant that the Partagas was somehow a better cigar. Kind of like steak - I'm partial to the flavor of fully grassfed beef over grain-finished beef. There's just something in the flavor profile that I like better. So, a filet mignon of grassfed will, to me, taste superior to a grainfed filet. Now, if I were to compare a grassfed sirloin to a grainfed filet, I would recognize that the filet was a superior cut, but I would prefer the flavor profile of the sirloin.

I didn't like the Partagas' flavor profile as well as the Bolivar, but the Partagas delivered its flavors better than the Bolivar.

Kind of a mystical thing, maybe ...


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I don't know how old the Boli was - it was a gift.
> 
> Just to add a little of what may either be clarification or further muddying of the waters:
> 
> ...


Great analogy between beef and cigars. Being from the capital of cornfed beef I can't imagine preferring grassfed over what we have here but eat what you like and like what you eat...lol!!!! I have often wondered if you could produce beef from cattle that are fed a mixture of wheat, milo, corn and grass and what that would taste like fresh off the grill. Kind of like designer feed or to compare it to cigars, a blending of sorts.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Smoked the Custom Roll last night. First thing I noticed was that the finish was pretty much as potent as the upfront flavor. In this regard it reminded me of the Los Blancos Nine lancero - the profile was not at all the same, but the delivery was similar. Strong main flavor up front, then a little pause and the finish swells into bloom. In this cigar the upfront was a lovely balance of leather and wood - stronger on the leather. There was also a great creamy taste with a strong baking spice - this was a really attractive and unique set of flavors. And then the finish, after a little pause, was absolutely unique - almost not a flavor, but a feeling in the mouth that was strong like a flavor - the way my mouth feels after eating semisweet chocolate.

Speaking of chocolate - not long after the start, chocolate joined the mix. What a great complex of flavors!

After the halfway point, some pepper developed in the finish - just enough. And in the last third, some mint came in as well.

This was a bigger cigar than I usually smoke, but it was well worth it. Great burn, too.

Paired with Merlot and another episode of man-card-threatening TV, with the wife's company. In a smaller vitola I would be all over it!

Thanks, Bob!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike,

Wonderful posts! I actually agree with your assessment of the Partagas. It has become very refined, but at a cost of the intensity you find in the Bolivar. The UV 8-9-8s were milder to begin with.

That Custom Sublimes doesn't have the problem of lightness. I find them plenty flavorful.

BTW, with some of the difficult issues we have had of late, it is wonderful to return to the heart of why we are here. Sharing our love for cigars ...


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Ahhhh, thats good, just talking cuban cigars. I have learned to enjoy all of them for their unique personalities.
Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Mike,
> 
> Wonderful posts! I actually agree with your assessment of the Partagas. It has become very refined, but at a cost of the intensity you find in the Bolivar. The UV 8-9-8s were milder to begin with.
> 
> ...


The Custom was undoubtedly one of the most, if not THE most, flavorful cigars I've eve tasted, just for intensity of flavor. From that standpoint alone it's a remarkable smoke. Add the smoothness and complexity of the profile, and the really unusual finish, and it's a keeper.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

You've got one heck of a palate Mike. I think you might have a future in this kid


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

OK - smoked the Trinidad tonight. Again with Merlot, no Project Runway. Oops, I gave it away ... :biggrin:

First, I hate to be one who looks a gift cigar in the wrapper, but I have to comment on this one. I once made a comment that the Curly Head looks like it was rolled by wild men of Borneo. This Trinidad looked a bit careless to me. There were a couple - one gynormous - veins running lengthwise, which is not too big a deal. But there were no fewer than three significant veins running around the wrapper, perpendicular to the length. And they skewed the burn pretty badly each time I got to one of them.

Flavor-wise, this opened with the kind of baking spice and cream I expected - my experience of "twang," I suppose, and developed some nice chocolate before long, and a little peppery spice later. Overall I would say this struck me as a sort of "generic" Cuban cigar. I could taste the heritage, but overall the flavor profile didn't strike me as anything really remarkable. A pretty good cigar, no doubt, but only about average in terms of enjoyment - below many of my favorite NCs.

Again, thanks, Bob, for the generous opportunity to try these out!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> You've got one heck of a palate Mike. I think you might have a future in this kid


Thanks, Stephen - I try! :nod:


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Mike, I'm enjoying your walk through Bob's selections. I feel like I'm experiencing them first hand. Looking forward to more.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

that custom roll sounds awesome.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> that custom roll sounds awesome.


It was! Probably all around the best cigar I've ever had - by a good enough margin that if I had to, I could now pick one cigar to the exclusion of all others.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Tritones said:


> It was! Probably all around the best cigar I've ever had - by a good enough margin that if I had to, I could now pick one cigar to the exclusion of all others.


Wow Mike that's really saying something. What a nice experience.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tonight's selection was the Partagas Serie D Especial 2010.

A few notes - construction was topnotch. Burned absolutely perfectly except for one brief canoe, drew easily but not hollowly, and the ash held on very well, even though it looked a little flaky here and there. Every time I ashed, it left a perfect, glowing cone in the center.

It started off a little scattered - I had a bit of a challenge identifying the initial flavors. Maybe this is a cigar that prefers cutting before lighting - who knows? After a few puffs of randomness, it settled down to a wonderful, easygoing cocoa and wood. Just like licking melted dark chocolate off a wooden spoon. Before any of you jump on that - yes, I _have_ tried it! The cigar, of course, was not nearly as intense as the real thing, but definitely put my mind in the kitchen with dark chocolate brownie batter on a big wooden spoon. This was the norm up to about the halfway point when it like the cigar suddenly woke up and started firing off bursts of mint. After a few puffs like that, it settled down to a nice, smooth pepperminty flavor with a pepperminty tingle that went all the way down my throat. Still enough chocolate in the mix to easily notice. The smoke was dry on my palate, and the flavors exceptionally smooth and easy.

These flavors were very much like a lot of my favorite NCs, but delivered with a graceful ease, like the competent old-timer showing the young guns how it's done. When I was a kid, I used to shoot pool with my older brother. I was never any great shakes at it, but I got to where I could see and plan out some pretty complicated shots and sometimes I even made them. In a sort of surprising, skin-of-my-teeth sort of way. But a real pool player would just step up to the table, line up his shot, and smoothly execute it. That's what I thought of this cigar - it's the smooth-moving real thing that puts the wannabes in their places.

Another great cigar - thanks, Bob!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Mike terrific review! Way to explain the ease of
flavor delivery, I know where you're coming from.

Now I have to get out the old wooden spoon:biggrin1:

Looking forward to the one I have from Bob and comparing notes!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Today I fired up the Juan Lopez. It started out with wood, leather, and that great spice I found in some of the other cigars - tangy like tartar sauce or dijon mustard, but sweeter. Sadly, that spice didn't last through the whole stick, but this cigar presented quite a sequence of flavors. Along the way there was some nice cocoa, a bit of mint, some peppery tingle, touches of fruit and florals, and some earthiness, all overlaying a firm base of wood, leather, and dry cream. It also tossed out a couple of slightly bitter puffs, but that may have been due to over-eagerness on my part. The smoke smelled wonderful on the air - kind of old-time, slightly floral, spice (not Old Spice) and tobacco. It burned nicely, with just a little hesitation at some of the larger veins, and drew perfectly. Lots of smoke.

A quick check suggests it is priced comparably to the Bolivar Royal Corona - which I would call very reasonable for the amount of enjoyment delivered - and I would rate the quality of the experience pretty equal as well. The flavor profiles are similar but not identical. I'd give the Juan Lopez the edge in complexity, and the Bolivar the nod for smoothness.

Once again, thank you, Bob!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Mike, great review thanks for the info. Well done again. Sounds like one I should keep on my radar.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Finally, the grand finale - Romeo y Julieta Hermosos #2 EL 2004!

When I lit this one up, the first breath of smoke on the air, before I ever took a puff, was like a room full of leather chairs and people talking about very civilized topics in very civil tones. Absolutely the dead-on epitome of what cigar smoke should smell like.

And the first taste followed suit - wood, leather, and cream, delivered in a way that I can only describe as focused and precise, without distractions. All the way through, this was my impression. The cigar didn't deliver the volume or strength of flavor that many do, but it delivered its flavor in a very focused and clear manner that made it seem to taste stronger than it actually did.

It didn't take long for rich, slightly bitter cocoa to take over. I like dark chocolate - 80% cocoa at a minimum - and this was right in my wheelhouse - tasted like 86% at least. Still with the wood, leather and cream underpinnings. In the last third, just the right amount of tart mint and tingly-on-the-tongue spice stepped forward.

I used a V-cut, and the draw was substantial, but not annoying - just firm enough to let me know there was a full ration of tobacco in there. The burn verified this - quite slow, but reliable, burning comfortably for a minute or even a little longer between puffs. I did have to relight once, so it is possible to stretch its resting patience too far. A couple of minor canoes were the only variances in the even burn line up front. In the last third, the line got more wavy, but I've come to expect that - it happens a lot when I smoke at home, and I think it has to do with the dry desert air.

This is a cigar that offers good construction, plenty of tobacco, and refined flavors. It is noble but not snooty - if it were a person, it would respect your choice if you chose not to like it, but it really wouldn't care.

In my case, I liked it very much, but it was not my favorite of the bunch Bob sent me.

Here's how I would rank them:

Cohiba Custom Sublime 2011
Romeo y Julieta Hermosos #2 EL 2004
Partagas Serie D Especial 2010
Partagas 898 U.V. 1998
Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 2009
Trinidad Coloniales 2008

That said, the Partagas 898 and the Juan Lopez could almost trade places - just because I like the flavor profile of the Juan Lopez better. But, it isn't as refined a smoke.

Also, the Partagas D could edge out the RyJ - very close in enjoyment factor.

But that custom roll blew them all away - easily the choice in flavor and enjoyment.

So, Bob - put them on a CoRo scale, and add any other info you care to share, if you would! And thank you again for my journey to the Forbidden Island!

I do have a few particular questions - how do those custom rolls change with rest/age? Does the quality vary from year to year any more or less than the name brands? And finally, how does the Partagas Serie D Especial compare with the regular Serie D?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

The real question is did you make your decision?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike,
Great reviews! You have a wonderful way with words, and an excellent nose for cigars. The *** Custom Sublime is the only cigar substantially more expensive than The Coro. About $310 a bundle of 25. The Partagas Especial is a bit more than the CoRo, but not much. Everything else is cheaper , or at least was when purchased.
As far as my Coro value scale, only the RyJ Hermosos No 2 would compete. And soon they won't be available outside auctions, I fear.
Of course , if you really liked that custom, there might be a new world to explore...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> The real question is did you make your decision?


Yep. If, in the totally hypothetical circumstance that I might make a simulated buy, I would choose a box/bundle each of CoRos, Boli RC, and *** Custom Rolls.

But, not until after New Year. Hopefully the landscape won't become unrecognizable in that span of time.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Mike I loved the whole ride thanks! Very well done. Gives me good food for thought to compare what I have smoked.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great job Mike Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Just stumbled upon this thread, loved reading all 5 pages. Great bomb Bob, and great reviews Mike. 

This is what Puff is all about! :ss

BTW Mike you should give the Siglo IV's a look also. The 2011's are smoking very nice with a little care.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Great posting all around gentlemen!!


----------

